# FR: Je n'ai jamais eu de job qui me plaise / m'ait plu / me plût - temps du subjonctif



## Icetrance

Hello,

I cannot understand the difference between. So, I am going to write the two sentences below to "à l'indicatif" (although the subjunctive is preferred)

Je n' ai jamais eu de job qui m'ait plu
Je n'ai jamais eu de job qui me plaise

Je n'ai jamais eu de job qui m'a plu = I never had I job which I ended up liking

Je n'ai jamais eu de job qu me plaisait = I never had a job which I liked (while I *was working* in one of them)

I don't see much of a difference in the two sentences above semantically-speaking.

So, if the "présent du subjonctif" now replaces the "imperfect de subjonctif" (*plût*), we'd have:

Je n'ai jamais eu de job qui me plaise

Je n'ai jamais eu de job qui m'ait plu

En quoi, de façon temporelle, mettre ces phrases au subjonctif change t-il le sens par rapport à l'indicatif? Je ne vois aucune différence (à part la subjectivité apportée par la subjonctif)

Le subjonctif du présent, agit-il comme un verbe au présent et non pas à l'imparfait? 

Je n'ai jamais eu de job qui me plaise = I never had a job which* I HAVE LIKED* (still working)

Je n'ai jamais eu de job qui m'ait plu = I never had a job which I did like (no longer working)

Si c'est bien le cas, then "plaise" ne s'équivaut pas temporellement à "plût" (imparfait du subjonctif)

Comprenez-vous d'où j'en viens?


----------



## Outsider

Icetrance, in French you're generally better off thinking of the subjunctive as a special form of the verb that is triggered by certain kinds of expressions. Relative conjunctions pronouns like _qui_ are among those subjunctive triggers.

As for the imperfect subjunctive, it's an old-fashioned tense which you will only find in literature. It's replaced with the present subjunctive in modern French.


----------



## Fred_C

Hello again, Icetrace.
In such relative restrictive clauses, the subjunctive mood is indeed required, I think. It is not an option, although using the indicative mood instead is a very common fault among French natives.

So in my opinion, you can only choose between "qui m'ait plu", "qui me plaise", and also "qui me plût".

In the subjuncive mood, there exists strict tense consistency rules (provided the subjunctive clause is related in time with the main clause).

So if you consider the subjunctive clause has got such a time relation (this a matter of choice), you could only use the subjunctive imperfect because the main clause is in the past.
And "je n'ai jamais eu de job qui me plût" means "I have never had a job which I liked (when I was working there)" (I added the disambiguation between brackets to show that there was a time relationship)

On the other hand, if you consider that there is no time relation between your clauses, the relative clause will express wether you like your job *now.*
Without a need for tense consistency, you cannot use the imperfect in the subjunctive (the difficult difference between imperfect and "passé composé" does not exist in the subjunctive), and you could only choose between "Je n'ai jamais eu de job qui m'ait plu" (I have never had a job which I now consider that I like*d*) or "je n'ai jamais eu de job qui me plaise" : I have never had a job which I now consider that I like.


Now, in the incorrect use of the indicative mood :

The sentence "Je n'ai jamais eu de job qui me plaise" would end up being "Je n'ai jamais eu de job qui me plait"
and "Je n'ai jamais eu de job qui m'ait plu" could be both "Je n'ai jamais eu de job qui m'a plu" or "qui me plaisait", because in the indicative mood, the difficult difference between imperfect and "passé composé" is applied
(But I doubt there exists a context where you could use the imperfect...)

And the time related "je n'ai jamais eu de job qui me plût" would also need a relative clause in the past, and you would again have to choose between the imperfect and the passé composé (but my guess is that it would be the passé composé, most often.)


----------



## Icetrance

Fred_C said:


> Hello again, Icetrace.
> In such relative restrictive clauses, the subjunctive mood is indeed required, I think. It is not an option, although using the indicative mood instead is a very common fault among French natives.
> 
> So in my opinion, you can only choose between "qui m'ait plu", "qui me plaise", and also "qui me plût".
> 
> In the subjuncive mood, there exists strict tense consistency rules (provided the subjunctive clause is related in time with the main clause).
> 
> So if you consider the subjunctive clause has got such a time relation (this a matter of choice), you could only use the subjunctive imperfect because the main clause is in the past.
> And "je n'ai jamais eu de job qui me plût" means "I have never had a job which I liked (when I was working there)" (I added the disambiguation between brackets to show that there was a time relationship)
> 
> On the other hand, if you consider that there is no time relation between your clauses, the relative clause will express wether you like your job *now.*
> Without a need for tense consistency, you cannot use the imperfect in the subjunctive (the difficult difference between imperfect and "passé composé" does not exist in the subjunctive), and you could only choose between "Je n'ai jamais eu de job qui m'ait plu" (I have never had a job which I now consider that I like*d*) or "je n'ai jamais eu de job qui me plaise" : I have never had a job which I now consider that I like.
> 
> 
> Now, in the incorrect use of the indicative mood :
> 
> The sentence "Je n'ai jamais eu de job qui me plaise" would end up being "Je n'ai jamais eu de job qui me plait"
> and "Je n'ai jamais eu de job qui m'ait plu" could be both "Je n'ai jamais eu de job qui m'a plu" or "qui me plaisait", because in the indicative mood, the difficult difference between imperfect and "passé composé" is applied
> (But I doubt there exists a context where you could use the imperfect...)
> 
> And the time related "je n'ai jamais eu de job qui me plût" would also need a relative clause in the past, and you would again have to choose between the imperfect and the passé composé (but my guess is that it would be the passé composé, most often.)


 
Merci énormément!!

Tu dis qu'il n'y pas de différence "difficile" entre l'imparfait du subjonctif et le passé du subjonctif? Est-ce vraiment vrai? Pourquoi donc y a-t-il deux temps différents en français si tous les deux ont synonymes l'un de l'autre?

Ce que je soupçonnais depuis quelque temps était correct: 

En anglais, on emploiera le "present perfect" à la place du temps présent comme on le fait en français, ce qui donnera:

I never had a job which* I have *liked (this sentence implies that you're still working)

Je n'ai jamais eu de job qui plaise = I never had a job which *I've* liked/I*'ve* never *had* a job (which/that) *I've *liked (second sentence is even better in my opinion: present perfect followed by present perfect)


Par contre, pour traduire "m'ait plu" en angalis, je puis employer le "helping/auxiliary verb" "did + verb in simple past tense" to emphasize "never" ("do" before a main verb can be employed for emphasis), ce qui donnera:

Je n'ai jamai eu de job qui m'ait plu = I never had a job which* I DID like* 

Mais, il y a un petit problème: Dire "I never had a job which I did like" ne sous-entend pas vraiment que je ne travaille plus (ça pourrait, mais seul le contexte le dira). Cependant, si je ne travaille plus, on ne dira jamais "I never had a job (that) I have liked" car cela sous-entend que je travaille toujours. Donc, si je suis retraité, on dira: "I never had a job I did like." On pourrait écrire la phrase sans "did" mais pour être plus proche du sens français, il vaudrait mieux l'y mettre (qui aide à souligner que ma vie active est finie)

Je pense y être arrivé. Tu ne sais pas à quel point j'apprécie toute ton aide.


----------



## Fred_C

Icetrance said:


> Merci énormément!!
> 
> Tu dis qu'il n'y pas de différence "difficile" entre l'imparfait du subjonctif et le passé du subjonctif? Est-ce vraiment vrai? Pourquoi donc y a-t-il deux temps différents en français si tous les deux ont synonymes l'un de l'autre?


 
Non, il n'y en a pas, j'en suis sûr. 
In the French subjunctive mood, everything is as if there were only two tenses : present and past.
If the main clause is in the present tense, then you choose your tense in the subordinate clause simply between present and past : 
For example : "Je veux qu'il dorme" or "je veux qu'il ait dormi", with a straightforward meaning.
If you put the whole sentence in the past, you must replace your subjunctive present with a subjunctive imperfect, and your subjunctive past with a subjunctive pluperfect :
"Je voulais qu'il dormît" is just the equivalent of "je veux qu'il dorme" in the past, it means "I wanted him to sleep"
and "je voulais qu'il êut dormi" just means I wanted him to have slept. This is the ONLY purpose of the subjunctive imperfect in French.

The above is almost always true, but in the case of your restrictive relative, It was possible to imagine a situation where this tense consistency was not required, and in that case, you would keep your present/past subjunctive even if the main clause was in the past.


----------



## Icetrance

Fred_C said:


> Non, il n'y en a pas, j'en suis sûr.
> In the French subjunctive mood, everything is as if there were only two tenses : present and past.
> If the main clause is in the present tense, then you choose your tense in the subordinate clause simply between present and past :
> For example : "Je veux qu'il dorme" or "je veux qu'il ait dormi", with a straightforward meaning.
> If you put the whole sentence in the past, you must replace your subjunctive present with a subjunctive imperfect, and your subjunctive past with a subjunctive pluperfect :
> "Je voulais qu'il dormît" is just the equivalent of "je veux qu'il dorme" in the past, it means "I wanted him to sleep"
> and "je voulais qu'il êut dormi" just means I wanted him to have slept. This is the ONLY purpose of the subjunctive imperfect in French.
> 
> The above is almost always true, but in the case of your restrictive relative, It was possible to imagine a situation where this tense consistency was not required, and in that case, you would keep your present/past subjunctive even if the main clause was in the past.


 
Gotcha! Thanks again.

Je n'ai jamais eu de voiture qui soit bleue = I never have had a car which has been blue/I've never had a car which has been blue (or just "I've never had a blue car") 

You would never say: Je n'ai jamais eu de voiture qui ait été bleue *(NO!)*

Par contre, on me permet de dire:

_Je *n'avais *jamais *eu *de voiture qui_ *m'eût plu*

Je pense qu'il est plus correct de dire _"Je *n'avais* jamais *eu *de voiture qui *m'ait plu*" que "Je *n'ai *jamais *eu* de voiture qui_ _*m'ait plu*." Pour moi, cette dernière devrait peut-être se lire "Je *n'ai *jamais *eu *de voiture qui me* plaise*."_ La clause au PQP sous-entend de façon très très claire que ses jours d'avoir une voiture sont finis, tandis que la clause au PC fait de même, mais de façon moins forte.

I've been thinking over how to express the idea that a person no longer has a car anymore by the grammar alone. I think I may have a solution. If I say in Engish, _"I *had *never *had* a car which I_* had *_liked",_ it's clearly implied that the person's car days are clearly over. 

Peut-être ai-je tout faux, mais qu'en penses-tu, Fred?


----------



## itka

> Je pense qu'il est plus correct de dire _"Je *n'avais* jamais *eu *de voiture qui *m'ait plu*" que "Je *n'ai *jamais *eu* de voiture qui_ _*m'ait plu*." Pour moi, cette dernière devrait peut-être se lire "Je *n'ai *jamais *eu *de voiture qui me* plaise*."_ La clause au PQP sous-entend de façon très très claire que ses jours d'avoir une voiture sont finis, tandis que la clause au PC fait de même, mais de façon moins forte.



Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi.

_"Je n'avais jamais eu de voiture qui m'ait plu"  _ne signifie pas que je n'ai plus de voiture... mais  ne signifie pas non plus le contraire.  
Cela n'indique rien quant au fait que j'ai ou non une voiture maintenant (si je comprends bien ta phrase : _"ses jours d'avoir une voiture sont finis"_).

Voici le contexte que je te propose : (exemple fictif ! )
_"En 2005, j'ai acheté une Rolls-Royce. Quelle joie ! Je n'avais jamais eu de voiture qui m'ait plu avant celle-là ! Ensuite, j'en ai eu une".
_
Si on considère les quatre phrases :

1) _Je n'avais jamais eu de voiture qui m'ait plu._
2_) Je n'avais jamais eu de voiture qui me plaise._

3) _Je n'ai jamais eu de voiture qui m'ait plu._
4) _Je n'ai jamais eu de voiture qui me plaise.
_
1 et 2 se réfèrent au passé :
Je n'avais jamais eu... avant tel moment du passé.

3 et 4 se réfèrent au présent :
Je n'ai jamais eu... avant maintenant.

La différence entre 1 et 3 d'une part, 2 et 4 de l'autre est quasiment imperceptible. On utiliserait indifféremment l'un ou l'autre. 
Si j'essaie d'expliciter la nuance, je pourrai dire :
_Cette voiture m'a plu _(dès que je l'ai vue)_. Je l'ai achetée et maintenant elle m'appartient ---> je n'avais jamais eu de voiture qui m'ait plu avant._
_Cette voiture me plaît_ (maintenant)._ Elle m'appartient ---> je n'avais jamais eu de voiture qui me plaise avant.

_Pour ce qui est de l'imparfait et du plus-que-parfait du subjonctif, c'est simple. 
Dans le français moderne (écrit, parlé, chanté, pensé) ils sont synonymes respectivement du présent et du passé.
Tu peux donc toujours le remplacer par un présent ou un passé.
Du point de vue sémantique, ils ne changent rien (sinon les connotations : langage noble, archaïque, ironique, comique, etc.).


----------



## Icetrance

itka said:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi.
> 
> _"Je n'avais jamais eu de voiture qui m'ait plu" _ne signifie pas que je n'ai plus de voiture... mais ne signifie pas non plus le contraire.
> Cela n'indique rien quant au fait que j'ai ou non une voiture maintenant (si je comprends bien ta phrase : _"ses jours d'avoir une voiture sont finis"_).
> 
> Voici le contexte que je te propose : (exemple fictif ! )
> _"En 2005, j'ai acheté une Rolls-Royce. Quelle joie ! Je n'avais jamais eu de voiture qui m'ait plu avant celle-là ! Ensuite, j'en ai eu une"._
> 
> Si on considère les quatre phrases :
> 
> 1) _Je n'avais jamais eu de voiture qui m'ait plu._
> 2_) Je n'avais jamais eu de voiture qui me plaise._
> 
> 3) _Je n'ai jamais eu de voiture qui m'ait plu._
> 4) _Je n'ai jamais eu de voiture qui me plaise._
> 
> 1 et 2 se réfèrent au passé :
> Je n'avais jamais eu... avant tel moment du passé.
> 
> 3 et 4 se réfèrent au présent :
> Je n'ai jamais eu... avant maintenant.
> 
> La différence entre 1 et 3 d'une part, 2 et 4 de l'autre est quasiment imperceptible. On utiliserait indifféremment l'un ou l'autre.
> Si j'essaie d'expliciter la nuance, je pourrai dire :
> _Cette voiture m'a plu _(dès que je l'ai vue)_. Je l'ai achetée et maintenant elle m'appartient ---> je n'avais jamais eu de voiture qui m'ait plu avant._
> _Cette voiture me plaît_ (maintenant)._ Elle m'appartient ---> je n'avais jamais eu de voiture qui me plaise avant._
> 
> Pour ce qui est de l'imparfait et du plus-que-parfait du subjonctif, c'est simple.
> Dans le français moderne (écrit, parlé, chanté, pensé) ils sont synonymes respectivement du présent et du passé.
> Tu peux donc toujours le remplacer par un présent ou un passé.
> Du point de vue sémantique, ils ne changent rien (sinon les connotations : langage noble, archaïque, ironique, comique, etc.).


 
Je pense que tu as probablement raison, mais voici ce que m'avaient dit certains natifs sur un autre fil.

Pour mieux t'expliquer d'où j'en viens, remplaçons le mot "voiture" par "job" dans tes phrases ci-dessus. Deux or trois francophones natifs m'avaient dit que ce sont les implications de ces deux phrases. Les voici:

Je n'ai jamais eu de job qui m'ait plu = Je ne ne travaille plus (je ne sais pas comment cela peut se savoir)

Je n'ai jamais eu de job qui me plaise = Je travaille encore (avec ceci, je suis d'accord)

À propos, je pense bien qu'on peut employer l'indicatif dans la phrase "Je n'ai jamais eu de voiture qui était bleue (qui serait d'ailleurs "soit bleue" au subjonctif et donc signifierait une sorte d'émotion telle que le regret, etc).

Je suis bien conscient du fait que le choix du temps subjonctif n'est pas toujours falcutatif (parfois il s'impose).

Finalement, pour la plupart, je suis d'accord avec toi, mais voilà ce sont des francophones natifs qui m'avaient fait penser autrement sur ce sujet. 

Voir ici:http://http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=911066


----------



## Fred_C

Icetrance said:


> Gotcha! Thanks again.
> 
> Je n'ai jamais eu de voiture qui soit bleue = I never have had a car which has been blue/I've never had a car which has been blue (or just "I've never had a blue car")
> 
> You would never say: Je n'ai jamais eu de voiture qui ait été bleue *(NO!)
> *


Hi,
Well this sentence could be understood if there existed cars that can somehow change their colour.




Icetrance said:


> Par contre, on me permet de dire:
> 
> _Je *n'avais *jamais *eu *de voiture qui_ *m'eût plu*


Since you use the pluperfect, you must consider that your relative clause is synchronised with your main clause, and therefore, "je n'avais jamais eu de voiture qui m'eût plu" is the past counterpart of just "Je n'*ai* pas de voiture qui m'ait plu", (meaning that you do not have a car that you have liked before.)



Icetrance said:


> Je pense qu'il est plus correct de dire _"Je *n'avais* jamais *eu *de voiture qui *m'ait plu*" que "Je *n'ai *jamais *eu* de voiture qui_ _*m'ait plu*."
> _


If on the other hand, you do not use the pluperfect, you can consider that your relative is not synchronised, and in that case, "qui m'ait plu" means that you now consider that you liked your car before, therefore, I think that the correctness of the sentence has nothing to do with the tense in the main clause.
(of course, it can also be a refusal to use the imperfect/pluperfect, and be a synchronised clause nevertheless.)


----------



## Icetrance

Fred_C said:


> .Since you use the pluperfect, you must consider that your relative clause is synchronised with your main clause, and therefore, "je n'avais jamais eu de voiture qui m'eût plu" is the past counterpart of just "Je n'*ai* pas de voiture qui m'ait plu", (meaning that you do not have a car that you have liked before.)


 
What's the difference between these two sentences?

Je n'ai pas de voiture qui me plaise = I don't have a car that I like.

Je n'ai pas de voiture qui m'ait plu = I don't have a car that I did like (at some point in the past)


----------



## Fred_C

Mathieu :
I think you pointed the difference exactly :
"Je n'ai pas de voiture qui me plaise" exactly means : I do not have a car that I like (now)
and
"Je n'ai pas de voiture qui m'ait plu" exactly means : "I do not have a car that I did like at some point in the past".

If you put your main clause in the past, using any past tense you need, according to your context, you have two options :
Either you synchronise your relative clause with your main clause, and in that case, you will use the subjunctive imperfect/pluperfect :
The first sentence would become :
"Je n'ai pas eu/avais pas/avais pas eu/ de voiture qui me plût". (meaning I had not (hd not had, etc...) a car that I have/had liked (at the time when I had it).

and the second sentence would become : "Je n'avais pas eu(or any tense) de voiture qui m'eût plu", meaning "I had not a car that I had liked (even before the time when I had the car).

With the word synchronising, I mean that the time in the subordinate clause is described according to the time described in the main clause.

Your second option is not common in French, and is normally impossible with a traditional clause in the subjunctive, but since we have a relative there, it is possible : your second option is to leave your relative clause unsynchronised with your main clause :
"Je n'avais pas de voiture qui me plaise" . (I had not a car which I now consider that I like.)
With this option, the tense consistency rules do not apply, and you leave your tenses in the relative unchanged.

(Note that "je n'avais pas de voiture qui me plaise" will most probably sound as if you meant "Je n'avais pas de voiture qui me plût" (the synchronised form), but where you use the subjunctive present instead of the imperfect, because you do not live in the XVIIIth century....


----------



## totallylost202

J'aimerais bien un éclaircissement en ce qui concerne: 

_Je n'ai jamais eu de voiture qui ait été bleue_

Je comprends bien que _je n'ai jamais eu de voiture qui soit bleue_ veut dire que jusque maintenant la personne en question n'a pas de voiture bleue, mais...

Est-ce que _je n'ai jamais eu de voiture qui ait été bleue_ donne tout simplement l'idée que la personne n'avait jamais eu une voiture qui une fois était bleue, comme l'a dit Fred C?  
Mais en quoi est la phrase _je n'avais jamais eu de voiture qui ait été bleue_ est-elle différente?


Merci! 




Icetrance said:


> Gotcha! Thanks again.
> 
> Je n'ai jamais eu de voiture qui soit bleue = I never have had a car which has been blue/I've never had a car which has been blue (or just "I've never had a blue car")
> 
> You would never say: Je n'ai jamais eu de voiture qui ait été bleue *(NO!)*
> 
> Par contre, on me permet de dire:
> 
> _Je *n'avais *jamais *eu *de voiture qui_ *m'eût plu*
> 
> Je pense qu'il est plus correct de dire _"Je *n'avais* jamais *eu *de voiture qui *m'ait plu*" que "Je *n'ai *jamais *eu* de voiture qui_ _*m'ait plu*." Pour moi, cette dernière devrait peut-être se lire "Je *n'ai *jamais *eu *de voiture qui me* plaise*."_ La clause au PQP sous-entend de façon très très claire que ses jours d'avoir une voiture sont finis, tandis que la clause au PC fait de même, mais de façon moins forte.
> 
> I've been thinking over how to express the idea that a person no longer has a car anymore by the grammar alone. I think I may have a solution. If I say in Engish, _"I *had *never *had* a car which I_* had *_liked",_ it's clearly implied that the person's car days are clearly over.
> 
> Peut-être ai-je tout faux, mais qu'en penses-tu, Fred?


----------



## jann

Start with a simpler sentence, in the affirmative.  You would not say _J'avais une voiture qui a été bleue_   because that would imply that the car is no longer blue, which would  only be possible if you had had it repainted in a different color.  We  use the imperfect, not the passé composé for descriptions: _j'avais une voiture qui était bleue_.  = I had car that was blue.

When you switch to a sentence that triggers the subjunctive, you would  maintain the passé composé vs. imparfait distinction and use an  imperfect subjunctive for the color description (instead of a past  subjunctive) :  _Je n'ai jamais eu de voiture qui fût bleue. _ = I (have) never had car that was blue.

However, in normal speech, you'd replace that imperfect subjunctive with a present subjunctive: _je n'ai jamais eu de voiture qui soit bleue_ ...or you would avoid the problem entirely:  _Je n'ai jamais eu de voiture bleue. = _I (have) never had a blue car._ _

The sentence _Je n'ai jamais eu de voiture qui ait été bleue _would mean something like "I (have) never had a car that had been blue (before being subsequently repainted in a different color)"


----------



## totallylost202

Merci encore une fois, Jann!
En effect c'est ce que je pensais, mais il y avait quelques petits doutes qui ont été soulevés maintenant.

(It is better to ask even if you are pretty sure of something, after all!)


----------



## totallylost202

Désolée!  Je l'ai corrigé.


----------



## Icetrance

jann said:


> The sentence _Je n'ai jamais eu de voiture qui ait été bleue _would mean something like "I (have) never had a car that had been blue (before being subsequently repainted in a different color)"


 
I also suppose that you could have it mean: "I've never had a car that turned blue (in a sci-fi movie or with some high tech "fun car" perhaps LOL)."


----------

